# Will they chew?



## Elliriyanna (Apr 24, 2015)

Will rabbits chew the bottom trim in our house? I am guessing so but just want to check. What do most people do to prevent this?


----------



## Azerane (Apr 25, 2015)

Some do, some don't. Bandit is fortunately not a chewer of trim, but he'll go after power cords if I'm careless enough to leave them around. They'll always want to chew something, the best bet is to provide them with something they love and are allowed to chew. Bandit has a two boxes nested inside each other that he can go in and out of through a small hole and he'll spend quite a bit of time in there chewing it and ripping it to shreds.

In order to prevent it, provide other outlets for chewing, some people use a bitter apple spray to deter them (though some bunnies love it), and I know another member simply tacked on some pieces of pine over the top for the bunnies to chew on.

I don't have a lot of solutions, since it's not an issue for me.


----------



## Elliriyanna (Apr 25, 2015)

I have decided to just use the pen and cage to keep them .. well him, away from the walls. I was going to use the wall as one side of the pen but its better not to risk the damage.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Apr 28, 2015)

I used loose floor tiles in the small areas and shelving boards for longer runs. Some don't bother anything and some come from the nether regions of biblical places of eternal punishment. We had one little Mini-Rex that probably got to 15 phone cords--only phone cords and nothing else. We had one that would get up on the computer desk and wreak havoc with any cable available--just leave the chair out a little bit and she'd be up there in seconds. 2 printer cables and a new sound system (couldn't repair it the second time) later my wife finally remembered to push the chair in--of course the was some evil looks and a threat to burn the chair and you'll be standing forevermore exchanged when she tried to blame the bunny for being a bunny.


----------



## Elliriyanna (Apr 28, 2015)

I decided to err on the side of caution and will just make sure there is a gap between the pen and the wall.


----------



## Blue eyes (Apr 28, 2015)

I think I posted a pic of how I used a length of 1 x 3 to block the trim. Of all of my rabbits, I've only ever had two that chewed the trim.

Another option would be to use those grids that people use for their NIC cages and just zip tie them together and put them in front of the baseboards. 

Someone suggested that one can rub a bar of ivory soap on the trim to discourage chewing. But it didn't work with my bun. 

...just some thoughts...


----------



## Elliriyanna (Apr 28, 2015)

You did but I can't tack anything to the walls.

I think I found a way to make a decent size pen and keep him from chewing what he shouldnt


----------



## Blue eyes (Apr 29, 2015)

Nothing went in the walls. I just used two pin nails in the baseboard for an 8' section. When they were removed, the holes couldn't even be seen.

Glad you found a solution.


----------



## BrandyAnn (Apr 29, 2015)

I know you found a solution but I just thought i'd add some input. 

Babii, my rabbit who passed away a few years ago LOVED the corner of walls and trim. She wouldn't chew any other furniture (wires though..tsk tsk) but my Rumple just doesn't chew anything that isn't her food. She can be completely left alone with a giant pile of wires and she won't touch a thing. Which isn't always great, I need her to start chewing on wood or cardboard to trim those teeth down lol.


----------



## Blue eyes (Apr 29, 2015)

^^^ It is nice to have a well-behaved bunny!! Just thought you should know, though, that if she is getting unlimited hay, that is plenty sufficient to wear her teeth down. She doesn't have to chew on wood or cardboard to do that. The hay provides enough chewing.


----------



## BrandyAnn (May 1, 2015)

Blue eyes said:


> ^^^ It is nice to have a well-behaved bunny!! Just thought you should know, though, that if she is getting unlimited hay, that is plenty sufficient to wear her teeth down. She doesn't have to chew on wood or cardboard to do that. The hay provides enough chewing.



She eats hay! I've been giving her tonnes, along with vegetables.


----------



## Buns4Life_Cinder (May 6, 2015)

If u keep. Our bun occupied with other interesting toys no it went but mine chews on my mirror framing, books, cage doors, doors, the floor, trimming, etc. That's because she doesn't have enough fun though but I'm making a mansion out of cardboard from some old boxes so that shod be fine. Have fun bunnies


----------

